# Hypnosis And Weight Loss Does It Really Work?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Hypnosis. It even sounds mysterious. It conjures up images of a bearded man with piercing black eyes and a mesmerizing deep voice swinging a pendulum back and forth, chanting, “You are getting very, very sleeeeepy.” Hypnosis is terribly misunderstood and the only exposure to hypnosis most people will ever have is a Las Vegas stage [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## dawngrant (Mar 25, 2017)

*Yes it works. I am also working as hypnotherapist and offering hypnosis courses for weight lose.
**
*


----------

